# Interesting quote from Khatuna Lorig yesterday...



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

From her Facebook page:

"...archery does not pay the bills. I have to work."

Very sobering. 

Now, I realize that this quote is coming from a USA Archery Olympic Amateur shooter, but still - other sports seems to be able to allow their top talent to pay the bills. Archery and other shooting sports seems to leave their athletes to fall by the wayside.

-Steve


----------

